
Amazon begins to re-rank affected 'adult' books; theories swirl [UPDATED] - rms
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2009/04/amazon-begins-to-rerank-affected-books-theories-swirl.html
======
rms
Perhaps not surprisingly, the troll from this thread
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=560075>, showdead=yes may be needed) was
a troll. LA Times links to this blogger claiming the code doesn't work. But it
doesn't seem to be definitive. <http://bryant.livejournal.com/672165.html>

Weev's explanation is still the most likely candidate but it seems pretty
likely Weev didn't actually do it himself; he just piggybacked on the outrage.

